# Problem w/211, 1000.2/61.5



## ddinpa (Apr 8, 2007)

Greetings... I installed a 1000.2 dish with a vip 211 and added a dual 500 dish to LNB-In on 1000.2 pick up HD signals at 61.5 after learning 129 sat is not available this far east in PA. Get 100-plus signal strength on 110 and 119 but when switch check is done, 61.5 dish comes up as "not connected".
Have double-checked connections (only couple feet of cable used), rebooted, unplugged power/sateliite-in line but still get same. My next step is to replace cable between 61.5 and 1000.2 dishes (although this one is brand new) but am lost for an answer.
HD channels from 110/119 come in fine.
Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

ddinpa said:


> Greetings... I installed a 1000.2 dish with a vip 211 and added a dual 500 dish to LNB-In on 1000.2 pick up HD signals at 61.5 after learning 129 sat is not available this far east in PA. Get 100-plus signal strength on 110 and 119 but when switch check is done, 61.5 dish comes up as "not connected".
> Have double-checked connections (only couple feet of cable used), rebooted, unplugged power/sateliite-in line but still get same. My next step is to replace cable between 61.5 and 1000.2 dishes (although this one is brand new) but am lost for an answer.
> HD channels from 110/119 come in fine.
> Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help


Your 61.5 is probably not aligned or there may be tree blockage.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Bypass the 1000.2, connecting 61.5 directly to the receiver. Once you have it aimed, run it through the 1000.2 and do the check switch. Does the 61.5 dish have a DishPro LNB (*dp* logo)?


----------



## ddinpa (Apr 8, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Bypass the 1000.2, connecting 61.5 directly to the receiver. Once you have it aimed, run it through the 1000.2 and do the check switch. Does the 61.5 dish have a DishPro LNB (*dp* logo)?


Thanks for your help. It is appreciated...
I did just that-- connected 61.5 to receiver, aimed and have 90-plus signal. Reconnect to 1000.2, run check and get "not connected".
However, the LNBP is an older Dish Network Digital one, not Dish Pro. Are you suggesting I need to change such to DP?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's the problem. DP and DP Plus switches absolutely MUST be fed by DP LNBs. The 1000.2 has an integrated DPP switch. See DishPro Technology on the EKB.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

yup, lose the legacy lnb, for DP lnb.


----------

